
Trump administration unveils plan to wall off China from the US internet - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/us-unveils-blueprint-to-seal-off-chinese-tech-giants-2020-8
======
codingdave
I'm unclear whether this is actually a concrete plan, with forthcoming orders
and legislation to enact it.... or just pre-election talk with no substance to
it.

------
calmworm
The first blocks of the great firewall of the United States?

